# Greetings from Guam



## MALAYA (Aug 15, 2018)

Greetings! 

I am new brother from Guam, I am currently an FC of Micronesia Lodge No. 173.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 15, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 15, 2018)

Welcome to the family twice adopted Brother.


----------



## LK600 (Aug 15, 2018)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Bloke (Aug 15, 2018)

Greetings from Australia and welcome !


----------



## Center (Aug 16, 2018)

Greetings and Welcome


----------



## MALAYA (Aug 17, 2018)

thank you brothers for welcoming me.


----------



## Bro Sony (Aug 26, 2018)

welcome to the forum Brother


----------



## Bro. P.W.Wesson PM (Sep 8, 2018)

Welcome, it is always a pleasure when Brothers meet.


----------



## hfmm97 (Sep 9, 2018)

welcome to the forum my brother from Guam - please share with us and learn from us about Masonry in your part of the world


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Jim robertson (Sep 17, 2018)

I lived in Guam a number of years ago.  Loved it.  My good friend was Dwight Look.

Sent from my SM-N950U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MALAYA (Sep 19, 2018)

Thank you again brothers for the warm welcome.

I am still very new to the craft and still working on in getting my MM degree, hopefully someday.

We have three different lodges here in Guam and all are under the jurisdiction of the Grand lodge of the Philippines. the oldest lodge just celebrated their centennial this year.


----------



## MALAYA (Sep 19, 2018)

Any Brothers here in Honolulu, Hawaii? I just want to ask something. 

Thank you.


----------



## VinnyCruz (Oct 14, 2018)

MALAYA said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I am new brother from Guam, I am currently an FC of Micronesia Lodge No. 173.



Hafa Adai!! I’m from the southern part. Agat. Where are you from, Brother?


----------



## MALAYA (Oct 17, 2018)

VinnyCruz said:


> Hafa Adai!! I’m from the southern part. Agat. Where are you from, Brother?



Hafa Adai Brother,

I live in Upper Tumon, are you still based here?


----------



## VinnyCruz (Oct 25, 2018)

I’m stationed in El Paso but I’m deployed to Korea. 
Where are the lodges located at there? 
I hope you guys are safe from the typhoons.


----------

